# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Vocht in de enkels?

## rafaelo

Ik heb vocht in mijn enkels, het is net of mijn enkels dikker zijn. Mijn linker voet voelt zwaarder aan als ik op sta of als ik gezeten heb. Ik dacht dat mijn voeten waren gegroeit, maar het is vocht. Wat kan ik hieraan doen?

----------


## afra1213

Het kan zijn dat de nieren niet goed functioneren of het lymfesysteem kan iets storen

Oplossing: Lymfe drainage toepassen, dit is op een bepaalde manier masseren van de benen waardoor het lymfe systeem beter gaat werken.
Een goede osteopaat moet dit kunnen.

----------

